# How many books in HH?



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Someone here said they planned on doing 24 HH books which seems incredibly small to me. The attack on terra should take up 3 books on its own. Off the top of my head I can think of a dozen books if they wanted to flesh out the HH. A book on Night Haunter would be good. What about legions like the Iron Warriors, the Salamanders and White Scars who don't get talked about as much (esp the Scars, if not for them Horus prob. would have over run the Palace. Nice to hear something of their legion and its Primarch before the attack on Terra).

And why the heck are they waiting a year to print another book? I can understand not advancing the story too fast (too milk this and make as much $ as possible). But why would they not put out SOME books to make $?


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Not sure of the number of books...have heard different speculation on 18, 20, 24 and even one blog guessed at 30 books....seems like a lot, but I just read them as they come out. Have enjoyed most and felt a little let down on a few points; but I figure the story is developing and it will take time to "flesh out" alot of the flavor in the Horus Heresy....as far as the wait - several of the authors had other projects and obligations to fulfill...and then there is getting the story "right" as it progresses closer to the Battle on Terra. I understand that they were releasing Space Wolves story in the Fall, but chose to push it back for creative reasoning, and putting it out with Magnus's Book...really looking forward to both books!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

The current set of books will be nine. 

The are contemplating doing more than that though. it is the same as the time of legends series.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

CaptainLoken said:


> The current set of books will be nine.
> 
> The are contemplating doing more than that though. it is the same as the time of legends series.


Its at 10 so far with an 11th on the way after Fallen Angels. (I work for a major book store so dibs woots!):so_happy:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Up to this release it is at 10 with the next 2 set for release 2010...not sure if there is another slated for this year though; but that is well ahead of 9 books....There is alot of story to tell, it just depends on what and how much they want to tell...


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

theres a book on the salamanders due out late this year or early next year, you can see on the blacklibray.com


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

fatmantis said:


> theres a book on the salamanders due out late this year or early next year, you can see on the blacklibray.com


Also More after that, i cant say more:taunt:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

i disagree that 24 books will suffice. about half have been done already and the only legions that are really at the point of being established are the luna wolves, alpha legion, dark angels, emperor's children and perhaps word bearers... i wouldn't even say death guard (they were very vague on the change of the chapter though i must confess its really no secret how they change to chaos with typhus). Blood angels will probably need a lot more talk about which it will, thousand sons and the wolves will be talked about in the same book(S), THEY HAVE TO TALK ABOUT PERTURABO AND HIS IRON WARRIORS! (please dont piss me off gw:victory, Dorn and his Imperial Fists, Some custodial gaurd info and maybe a book or two on the imperial force alone..., Night Haunter.... not to mension the siege on terra will defenitley be longer than estaavan masacre which was about 3 books or so. so damn!!! 24...:alcoholic:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Salamanders is not a Horus Heresy Book (It appears to follow the Short Story recently in Heroes of the Space Marines), And I def agree it could go and probably should go further than 24 Books, it just seems like a lot of Books and a long stretch (especially with the last HH book for 2009 out and its only July 1...But I am looking forward to all of the HH releases...for the most part I have not been disappointed.


----------

